# 29g to 40g - Tank Journal. (pic heavy)



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

So after a lot of consideration from switching back and forth with either a bigger tank, or new filter ... I have finally decided new tank. I mean, an AC 100/70 should be sufficient enough right?

Thought I'd just let you all in with my planning and scheme of things.

November Thursday 18th, 2010

4pm: Scooped up my horribly ugly multi coloured gravel (different gravel that has been collected throughout the years), and I now have a bare tank.

Put my fish into a huge white Rona bucket, well, kept my small ones in the bucket and put my three large ones (celestial eye, telescopic eye, ranchu. the ones in my sig!) into my boyfriend's 20g goldfish tank.


















Gathered all my ornaments and stuffed it into a bucket. Realizing how I should've written this journal in consecutive order, as I have taken out my fish and ornaments first THEN scooped up my gravel.









Gave both my Aquaclear's a good thorough cleaning, media, tubes and all. And now ... it's time to fill the tank with water!!









Tank is full, as I get my filters up and running. Also switching back on the heater.









I think the next 20 minutes after that I was asking myself if I should bother to put back the ornaments as I am buying the tank in a mere 2 days. Finally deciding that I should, not wanting my tank to look too 'Plain Jane.'

And here comes the first goldfish in!!









I waited about a good hour or so (putting the little goldies in the bucket into the 20g with the rest of the fishies as i felt bad they were left with no filter for a while now as it had reached 7 pm). Got the tank water to optimal temperature, then started transferring the fishies back to their original and temporary home.

8PM: My last pic. Just the tank kinda clearing up really. Decided not to make anything really 'Fancy Fancy' with the ornaments and wood.









I have taken out all my huge rocks that seemingly have lowered my PH considerably, as I plan on testing my PH later tonight. Hoping that it's been solved and no big changes would have to be done ... just yet.

Sprinkled in a little aquarium salt on top of the AC's 100 media, now awaiting Saturday for when I will get my bigger tank


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

If I'm counting it all right, there are 6 goldfish in your boyfriends goldie tank. I realize 3 were temporary but 3 goldfish in 20g is way over. 1 goldie needs 20g each with 10g for each additional. Good luck with the new tank.


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

I don't think you should have washed your filters. That combined with the fact that youre not putting any of your old gravel in the new tank means you are going to have to re-cycle your tank.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

What water did you use to clean the filter media?


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> If I'm counting it all right, there are 6 goldfish in your boyfriends goldie tank. I realize 3 were temporary but 3 goldfish in 20g is way over. 1 goldie needs 20g each with 10g for each additional. Good luck with the new tank.


Hahha yeah I'm quite overstocked. But you know, my fish seem really fine (my boyfriend's fish die way more than mine ... i've never had a dead fish in my entire life) And I've had them for a really, really long time. Their growing huge, very active and very healthy to me!



Dabigmandan said:


> I don't think you should have washed your filters. That combined with the fact that youre not putting any of your old gravel in the new tank means you are going to have to re-cycle your tank.


Well, of course I washed it in tank water, never tap. And these filters have been running for quite a while. I only did a 50% water change really, since this water will be transfered into my new 40 gallon tank.


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

I apologize for the confusion, it's my fault. I should've been more specific in this journal haha.


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

Earlier today I called PetSmart to put the 40 gallon on hold for me. Figuring out later on that it's actually a 40 'Breeder Tank' and not a 40 long as I have mentioned.

I was actually supposed to pick it up for tomorrow (Saturday) but guess I just couldn't wait anyways!! haha 

Here's the pics!! More to come, as I'm transferring everything now as we speak. Plus reinforcing my stand, which will have pics as well.























































Also forgot to mention, earlier today in the morning. I tested my tank for PH plus Ammonia. The Ammonia, I'm never worried about, as proved in the pic it's perfectly fine.

Though I've been having EXTREMELY low PH for a while now. And it seems to be fixed.

After waking up this morning too, I noticed that my temp was too high, but that's fixed now.

(i really need to learn to put this journal in order ...)


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I use the same thermometer. =P


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

Joeee said:


> I use the same thermometer. =P


LMAO, that's awesome  I kinda prefer these ones over the ones you stick on your tank ... don't even know the proper name for it.

Those black strip thingy ... thingys ...


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

DAMN IT!!

I keep forgetting to log out of the bf's account!! lol


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

It's 5 am, and I'm finished lmao.

Crazy thing is ... I'm not even tired. Well physically I am, but not tired enough to go to bed. 

Here are the photos!! Full tank, reinforced stand and all 

Sorry for the bad lighting on this one, but this is a bracer (i think that's the name of it)



























Sorry for the murky water, took the pic right when I finished.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

I see o you're going to keep the 40gal 'breeder' tank over the 40gal long?


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> I see o you're going to keep the 40gal 'breeder' tank over the 40gal long?


LOL, it actually wasn't a long. I was mistaken. I just thought it was a long because ... to me ... it looks pretty darn long


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Dienah said:


> LOL, it actually wasn't a long. I was mistaken. I just thought it was a long because ... to me ... it looks pretty darn long


Should have asked the CSR at Petsmart on the size or take down the measurements of the 40gal long and ask them to bust out the ruler to check thier unit. IIRC P.Mart has 90day return policy. Yah I echo the tank should be larger to house the 6 goldies you got. Based on the 20+10 your 40gal can support 4 goldies right now.


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Should have asked the CSR at Petsmart on the size or take down the measurements of the 40gal long and ask them to bust out the ruler to check thier unit. IIRC P.Mart has 90day return policy. Yah I echo the tank should be larger to house the 6 goldies you got. Based on the 20+10 your 40gal can support 4 goldies right now.


It wasn't PetSmart's fault, my own fault for being a n00b at fish stuff rotfl.

Four goldies?! Are you telling me to get rid of my goldies?! Because there is not ONE I want to get rid of. Believe me, I'm not buying any more fish. For some reason my goldfish must've been injected with steroids or something, because they grow faster than any fish I've ever seen.


----------



## Cravenne (Nov 6, 2010)

I think that was the point of Aquas comment. You'll be upgrading your tank before you know it....again. 

Also..those bubble eye goldfish freak me out..lol!! I saw some at Petsmart a few weeks ago. I thought there was something very wrong with the fish until I noticed the ENTIRE tank of bubble eyes!


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

I'm no rocket scientist but just bracing your old stand with those brackets as reinforcement may not be enough either. I can see a slight mishap where someone just nudges the tank ever so lightly and the additional weight shift from side to side have it come crumbling down. Even if you took a 1/2" plywood cut to the same dimensions of the back of the stand, glued and tacked that into all 4 sides it would make it a lot more rigid...righ now it's just pressed wood with approx 400lbs on it.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dienah said:


> It wasn't PetSmart's fault, my own fault for being a n00b at fish stuff rotfl.
> 
> Four goldies?! Are you telling me to get rid of my goldies?! Because there is not ONE I want to get rid of. Believe me, I'm not buying any more fish. For some reason my goldfish must've been injected with steroids or something, because they grow faster than any fish I've ever seen.


We are saying that your tank is a way over stocked and each fish does not have sufficient room to move and grow. I hope you have filtration to umpteenth degree with all those waste producers. Even with it I wouldn't bet any of those goldies will live there full livespan. Remember they may stop short body wise of there full size in that tank but there insides don't stop growing. We are just trying to help.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

I don't think her fishes growth will be stunted, all her fish is about the size of 3 fist together. All her gold fish were bought when they were the size of 2 toonies together, so overstocked or not they grew normally, I remember her first goldifiush bubz a celestial eye goldfish she was in a little 2 gallon fish bowl!! and she grew like crazy no stunt growth what so ever. I think her fish went from a 2 gallon bowl to a 5 gallon to a 10 gallon to a 20g tall to a 29ga and finally a 40 gallon breeder. the only fish she has ever died on her was betta, guppy and pleco, no goldfish has ever died on her.


----------



## xr8dride (Feb 24, 2009)

OK maybe a mod should step in before things get out of hand, lol.

You are a devoted member coldmantis, you know how this forum gets. Yes, at the moment and at their size the fish are going to do fine in the 40...you know that's not what ppl of this forum are looking at, they look to the future and well being of the captive species. In both cases you are all right, the tank is large enough at the moment, but to be realistic they have a point when a bubble eye goldie can reach 6" alone if not more. It is not uncommon for goldfish to reach lengths of over 18" considering they live 20+ years.

If you have any doubts about the info I have given regarding goldfish you may refer to this site

http://www.bukisa.com/articles/52853_fantasic-and-unique-breed-of-goldfish


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

I am thinking about there full size length not there current size. For example your telescope eye goldie can top out at 8". Like most other fancies that reach the 8-9" mark a 40g isn't enough space for all of those goldies when they become full grown. I'm not saying they will roll over dead in a few months.

http://www.petgoldfish.net/telescope-goldfish.html


----------



## ameekplec. (May 1, 2008)

As for the size of goldfish, they get big. Be ready. If the water in the bucket for the first shot is of any indication, more frequent water changes and gravel vacs are in order.

As for that stand, it makes me VERY nervous. And you guys have a litte one right? All it will take is for him to take a hold of the front edge of the stand, and it WILL come down.

I'd be inclined to add vertical supports under the corners at the very least.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

coldmantis said:


> LMAO, that's awesome  I kinda prefer these ones over the ones you stick on your tank ... don't even know the proper name for it.
> 
> Those black strip thingy ... thingys ...


Lol same, the ones that stick on never seem to come off and I always put them on crooked.


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

I don't get it. I feel like I'm being scolded now.

I know how big goldfish get, and I know how long they live on for. Believe me, I've been trying to downsize my tank. I've tried selling my little bubble eye and my black moore ... but their not exactly selling like hot cakes here. Why do you think I sell them at $2, when their actually really worth $20 considering their size?

As for my son pulling the stand down, I'm going to have to worry about that when he starts walking ... he hasn't even started crawling yet lol

If I said the stand wasn't making me nervous I'd be lying. I seriously ended up sleeping on the living room couch last night because I was so nervous about it. But a stand for a 40g breeder isn't exactly very easy to find. I really want a stand that's not recommended for anything higher only because we're starting to run outta room here


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

She's right about those stands. Not very easy to come by. Maybe just use some 2x4's to brace the outer edges of the stand.

As for tank size, I think we need to chill out. Dienah seems to know a lot about goldies and has been up-sizing her tank as they've grown. I'm sure once they get to be too big for the 40, she'll get them a bigger tank.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

don't worry I'm not offended I'm very familiar with goldfish but I don't think shes is obsessed with fish keeping like all of us here, so in the future if they get too big, then sell or give away, you know what I mean it's not the end of the world.


xr8dride said:


> OK maybe a mod should step in before things get out of hand, lol.
> 
> You are a devoted member coldmantis, you know how this forum gets. Yes, at the moment and at their size the fish are going to do fine in the 40...you know that's not what ppl of this forum are looking at, they look to the future and well being of the captive species. In both cases you are all right, the tank is large enough at the moment, but to be realistic they have a point when a bubble eye goldie can reach 6" alone if not more. It is not uncommon for goldfish to reach lengths of over 18" considering they live 20+ years.
> 
> ...


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

No mods required, its better to tell someone something they already are aware of then say nothing and have a fish die because you didn't know and people assumed you did.

The iron stands tend to be easier to find then wood ones. Your footprint of the 40g breeder also matches a 50g and 65g. This will give you more options to find a good deal.

http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/aquariumsandstands/a/tanksizesweights.htm


----------



## Dienah (Jul 2, 2010)

trailblazer295 said:


> No mods required, its better to tell someone something they already are aware of then say nothing and have a fish die because you didn't know and people assumed you did.
> 
> The iron stands tend to be easier to find then wood ones. Your footprint of the 40g breeder also matches a 50g and 65g. This will give you more options to find a good deal.
> 
> http://freshaquarium.about.com/od/aquariumsandstands/a/tanksizesweights.htm


******* thanks! I just went to BA Scarb and PetSmart, and no metal stands.

This might be a tough one.


----------



## trailblazer295 (Mar 7, 2010)

Dienah said:


> ******* thanks! I just went to BA Scarb and PetSmart, and no metal stands.
> 
> This might be a tough one.


Keep an eye on craigslist and kijiji, iron stands are always popping up. A lot slower movers then wood ones.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

If you see a tank on craigs/kijiji looking similar ALWAYS ask for a measurement of the tank and stand to confirm then proceed to ask if the seller is willing to part with the stand.

I find that larger tanks with stands being sold that the sellers seem to want to sell them together then solo unlike smaller tanks where people could put on a sturdy dresser/table. 

40gal x 10lb (with gravel and 8lbs per gal for h2o) = 400lbs for water and gravel volume only not including the weight of the tank which is likely around ~50ish pounds pending the glass thickness and materials. I know for me if that was me I would not feel comfortable without at least a stand able to take 600lbs. 800lbs would be better for sleep.


----------



## AquaNekoMobile (Feb 26, 2010)

Not sure if this is 36" but http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2071249517.html see what they say about the tank measurements and see if they want to sell the stand. 

Found this 2 tier metal stand for the 36" x 18" size you need. http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2064443290.html Tho they're selling as a set. See if they'll just sell the stand.


----------



## Dabigmandan (Nov 13, 2010)

AquaNekoMobile said:


> Not sure if this is 36" but http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2071249517.html see what they say about the tank measurements and see if they want to sell the stand.
> 
> Found this 2 tier metal stand for the 36" x 18" size you need. http://toronto.en.craigslist.ca/tor/for/2064443290.html Tho they're selling as a set. See if they'll just sell the stand.


Neither of those stands will work. Her 40g is a breeder which means the length would be correct but the width would not.


----------



## Joeee (Apr 3, 2010)

I'm sorry, but I forgot to mention this yesterday when I first read about your dilemma. 

You could always just buy a stand that's larger than what you need. I'm using a 55G stand for a 32G, I put the aquarium in the middle. I place fish food and water conditioner on the sides.


----------



## coldmantis (Apr 5, 2010)

ok people, we should stop scaring her now, she slept in the living room with a mop beside her last night..... maybe she didn't describe it better but trust me it will hold. It's not your typical stingray stand where you can see through to the back. it does have a center plate in it. It's basicly like any other stand top+bottom and four vertical planks this one has a center plank going through the vertical planks, it also has a bridge for reinforcement. She also went overkill on reinforcing it with braces, I think it has like 17 steel braces and 4 L braces on the sides. The top wood with the foot print of her new tank is like 1.5 inch thick and is also screwed in with L braces. I even went as far as put all my weight in the front of the stand with the tank full of water+gravel+rocks and it didn't move.


----------

